# New Balance Fresh Foam PaceSL BOA Golf Shoes



## Dando (Apr 7, 2022)

Despite buying these in February I’ve only just had a chance to wear these due to a shoulder injury.

I can honestly say they are the most comfy shoes I’ve ever worn and for the first time in ages my knees and ankles don’t hurt after playing.

They are light, and 100% waterproof and even thought they are dimpled soles I never thought I’d slip.

They’re not cheap - £150 but about £30 of that was shipping from the US.


----------



## Jason.H (Apr 7, 2022)

Shame about the postage cost. I’m looking for a new pair of shoes and these come in a wide fit.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 10, 2022)

See link This site looks a bit dodgy, and this is not a recommendation. English not the first language of whoever constructed it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 17, 2022)

I'd love to try these. ASICS make golf shoes too,bet they are great too.


----------

